# If you don’t get messages like this, what’s the point?



## Saiyan (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Patient A (Mar 6, 2020)

Want to be a sex god tbh


----------



## Gosick (Mar 6, 2020)

shes only 18 but l can tell she has fucked a ton of dudes

smh at the state of women today

thls ls why l stlck to 2D


----------



## gymislife (Mar 6, 2020)

FUAARK once again I will post:




you're living life on easy mode or what


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Mar 6, 2020)

I'd eat her ass. What a nice looking whore. Did you Chadfish her?


----------



## Ramzes (Mar 6, 2020)

She’s ugly I also get messages like that from girls that are my psl -2
fucking landwhale if this is what muricans like then lol


----------



## Maxillacel (Mar 6, 2020)

its ovER


----------



## Saiyan (Mar 6, 2020)

gymislife said:


> FUAARK once again I will post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao did you use my pics too?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 6, 2020)

is that a chadfish or not, if so post his pic


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Mar 6, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> is that a chadfish or not, if so post his pic



Dunno why he's not answering but nah he used his own pics. Just found them.

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-lookism-users-zygomatic-arch-implant-with-eppley.21954/


----------



## Rift (Mar 6, 2020)

Post pics of chad fish


----------



## Saiyan (Mar 6, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Post pics of chad fish



Not chadfishing but do use fake location


----------



## gymislife (Mar 6, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> Lmao did you use my pics too?


I didn't do the catfishing there so idk, randomly found this pic but i've seen you, you're really gl tbh


----------



## Saiyan (Mar 6, 2020)

Ramzes said:


> She’s ugly I also get messages like that from girls that are my psl -2
> fucking landwhale if this is what muricans like then lol



Nah she’s hot and also a low tier model 






Also is on some Spotify song cover lmao


----------



## jake_okok (Mar 6, 2020)

shes a bot. its over for you. very sorry


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 7, 2020)

meanwhile my oneitis leaves me on "read"


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Almu (Mar 7, 2020)

gymislife said:


> FUAARK once again I will post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should post that on reddit tinder haha


----------



## Terminator2009 (Mar 7, 2020)

r u prettyboymaxxed or bloatmaxxed


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 7, 2020)

nice larp, you have a long midface, this is impossible


----------



## Saiyan (Mar 7, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> nice larp, you have a long midface, this is impossible


----------



## Almu (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


Whats your FWHR ?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> nice larp, you have a long midface, this is impossible


JFL at believing that a long midface is bad.


----------



## gymislife (Mar 7, 2020)

Almu said:


> You should post that on reddit tinder haha


https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-subreddits.106563/

check this


----------



## Almu (Mar 7, 2020)

gymislife said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-subreddits.106563/
> 
> check this







brutal


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 7, 2020)

did roids age you man?


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 7, 2020)

whats the psychology of spoofing yyour tinder to get a match and screenshotting texts?

is your dick dead or something? why cant you meet women near you and fuck them?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 7, 2020)

Can you thank your cheekbone implants for this?


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 7, 2020)

Mirin her flat ass


----------



## Saiyan (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> whats the psychology of spoofing yyour tinder to get a match and screenshotting texts?
> 
> is your dick dead or something? why cant you meet women near you and fuck them?



I’m in LTR and just bored at work bro


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Mirin her flat ass


Her ass is the minimum size I would go for personally.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> I’m in LTR and just bored at work bro



just for shits n giggles mate im a slayer irl

lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 7, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Can you thank your cheekbone implants for this?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 7, 2020)

u are lucky that you don't live in italy


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> I’m in LTR and just bored at work bro


What do you work as?


----------



## CopingHard (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


5.25 psl


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> 5.25 psl


5.75-6 PSL with a tinge of gay mixed in.


----------



## Almu (Mar 7, 2020)

CopingHard said:


> 5.25 psl


nice underrate nigga


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 7, 2020)

why does everyone here look hormonally empty, he looks like a deer in the headlights while micromanaging his facial expression?

another faggotmaxed queer who cant satisfy women so craves their acceptance online,

are you on FIN?

this is the modern man, you look like prey

100 shillings you dont have a girlfriend

@oldcell


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> why does everyone here look hormonally empty, he looks like a deer in the headlights while micromanaging his facial expression?
> 
> another faggotmaxed queer who cant satisfy women so craves their acceptance online,
> 
> ...


triggered


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 7, 2020)

Be chad or die


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 7, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> 5.75-6 PSL with a tinge of gay mixed in.


he's not even a 5


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 7, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> nice larp, you have a long midface, this is impossible





medialcanthuscel said:


> u are lucky that you don't live in italy


"Look at me I'm such an insecure jealous faggot pos"


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> he's not even a 5


You're right, he's a 6 PSL.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 7, 2020)

Good job. I hope you succeed and one day kill me and piss on my grave. I hope to suffer even more in life and hopefully I get coronavirus soon. I want to be the most destroyed faggot on earth


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 7, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> nice larp, you have a long midface, this is impossible


Fucking lol


----------



## .👽. (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099


Damn i dont even get matches jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Damn i dont even get matches jfl


From the pics you've showed me, you have the same SMV as a black or mulatto man. You're not unattractive, but your phenotype reduces your SMV.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 7, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> From the pics you've showed me, you have the same SMV as a black or mulatto man. You're not unattractive, but your phenotype reduces your SMV.


Yes its over for me


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 7, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> u are lucky that you don't live in italy





medialcanthuscel said:


> he's not even a 5


u cope extremely hard it’s not even funny jfl dude . Dude is chadlite minimum


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yes its over for me


Not entirely true, if you date black women from the US then you have a very high chance of getting women. Some women like black men (not that you're black, though you may have some African blood in you)


----------



## Subhuman trash (Mar 7, 2020)

This is suifuel. OP did you get these messages? @Saiyan


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> just for shits n giggles mate im a slayer irl
> 
> lmfao


no. no you are not


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> why does everyone here look hormonally empty, he looks like a deer in the headlights while micromanaging his facial expression?
> 
> another faggotmaxed queer who cant satisfy women so craves their acceptance online,
> 
> ...


No one here knows how to look like they have any charisma lol. They see modeling pictures of Chico and O’Pry and imitate those pictures for their Tinder profiles and it just looks cringeworthy. 

You’re good looking OP and I have no doubt you have decent success on dating apps but you look absolutely soulless and aspie in those pictures. Take a look at my profile pic. How effortlessly good looking and personable Pitt appears. There’s no need to take those jaw jutting, sucked in cheek pictures. It makes you looks more feminine than you would otherwise. You want pictures to look like they just happened to capture you in your candid handsome state.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> No one here knows how to look like they have any charisma lol. They see modeling pictures of Chico and O’Pry and imitate those pictures for their Tinder profiles and it just looks cringeworthy.
> 
> You’re good looking OP and I have no doubt you have decent success on dating apps but you look absolutely soulless and aspie in those pictures. Take a look at my profile pic. How effortlessly good looking and personable Pitt appears. There’s no need to take those jaw jutting, sucked in cheek pictures. It makes you looks more feminine than you would otherwise. You want pictures to look like they just happened to capture you in your candid handsome state.


Pitt is god


----------



## Saiyan (Mar 7, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> No one here knows how to look like they have any charisma lol. They see modeling pictures of Chico and O’Pry and imitate those pictures for their Tinder profiles and it just looks cringeworthy.
> 
> You’re good looking OP and I have no doubt you have decent success on dating apps but you look absolutely soulless and aspie in those pictures. Take a look at my profile pic. How effortlessly good looking and personable Pitt appears. There’s no need to take those jaw jutting, sucked in cheek pictures. It makes you looks more feminine than you would otherwise. You want pictures to look like they just happened to capture you in your candid handsome state.



Damnnn bro if i get messages like this with this soulless and aspie selfies then I'd fuck entire villages with regular 'efortless' pics!!


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> why does everyone here look hormonally empty, he looks like a deer in the headlights while micromanaging his facial expression?
> 
> another faggotmaxed queer who cant satisfy women so craves their acceptance online,
> 
> ...


lol? whatever cope you spit out doesnt matter because op's literally SLAYING


----------



## Simone Nobili (Mar 7, 2020)

Wtf is this shit.
I wouldnt even tell this to hot girls


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


She mogs you tbh


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> Damnnn bro if i get messages like this with this soulless and aspie selfies then I'd fuck entire villages with regular 'efortless' pics!!


I’m telling you bro. You’ll have even more success. Take the Pitt pill. 

Did you get anything done btw besides the zygo implants? Who did you go to for them?


----------



## .👽. (Mar 7, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Not entirely true, if you date black women from the US then you have a very high chance of getting women. Some women like black men (not that you're black, though you may have some African blood in you)


I dont like black women unfortunately


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I dont like black women unfortunately


Give em' to me then!


----------



## .👽. (Mar 7, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Give em' to me then!


Go get them all bro. At least one of us can slay


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol? whatever cope you spit out doesnt matter because op's literally SLAYING



no slayer would spoof his location to an area where just being white skyrockets your SMV and then spend days baiting validative messages only to screenshot to post here

slayers use tinder to fuck women, not brag on the internet to a bunch of easturn europeans who spend their weekends in the gym


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> no slayer would spoof his location to an area where just being white skyrockets your SMV and then spend days baiting validative messages only to screenshot to post here
> 
> slayers use tinder to fuck women, not brag on the internet to a bunch of easturn europeans who spend their weekends in the gym


cope


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 7, 2020)

The point is to cut your throat, bleed like a pig and get discarded in trash. That is the point


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Go get them all bro. At least one of us can slay


You can bro, you're not bad looking like I said. Bad location theory.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


How much did your zygo implants increase your fwhr?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 7, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

You’re good looking OP and I have no doubt you have decent success on dating apps but you look absolutely soulless and aspie in those pictures. Take a look at my profile pic. How effortlessly good looking and personable Pitt appears. There’s no need to take those jaw jutting, sucked in cheek pictures. It makes you looks more feminine than you would otherwise. You want pictures to look like they just happened to capture you in your candid handsome state.
[/QUOTE]
pitt is a 7.3 and op is a 4.8


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099


Because the girl is 5/10? If she was 9/10 it would be a completely different ball game. I get your point though. I've slayed 9/10s and I now I'm psychologically fucked because I cannot pair bond with plain jane's like this dull female.


----------



## Dutcher (Mar 7, 2020)

This is what eppley custom cheeks does for people


----------



## Stingray (Mar 7, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> a bunch of easturn europeans who spend their weekends in the gym


That is a generous assessment of this forum’s userbase

OP I am mirin


----------



## idkagoodusername (Mar 7, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


Solid psl 6 imo I'm hard mewing while looking at your pic tryna get that bone structure ngl


----------



## SHARK (Mar 8, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 298355
> 
> brutal


Bookmarked this. Just jfl at women.


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 10, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Because the girl is 5/10? If she was 9/10 it would be a completely different ball game. I get your point though. I've slayed 9/10s and I now I'm psychologically fucked because I cannot pair bond with plain jane's like this dull female.


if you've slayed legit 9s, what's your psl? or are you rich


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 10, 2020)

idkagoodusername said:


> Solid psl 6


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Mar 10, 2020)

gymislife said:


> FUAARK once again I will post:


send pics OP


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Mar 13, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> if you've slayed legit 9s, what's your psl? or are you rich


When I was younger and pre-tinder era.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 13, 2020)

VirtueSignaller said:


> When I was younger and pre-tinder era.


ily


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 13, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099


Its over for textcels


----------



## Stingray (Mar 13, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


>


Who do you think are the best looking forum users?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 13, 2020)

Stingray said:


> Who do you think are the best looking forum users?


Amnesia is the best, there are dozens of good looking users, the only nicknames I remember now are alarico8, virgin, darknlost


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 13, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Amnesia is the best, there are dozens of good looking users, the only nicknames I remember now are alarico8, virgin, darknlost


what about samm?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (May 9, 2020)

You're like 4.5, cant believe it


----------



## goat2x (May 9, 2020)

Fucking idiot
Dont write a 3 5psl girl things like that she will actually beleive that she can get 5psl dudes


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 9, 2020)

its over


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 9, 2020)

Point is to become a millionaire baby


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 9, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 298355
> 
> brutal


Funny as hell.


----------



## italian2001 (May 9, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099



what pic did u use ???
what's the face of the model?


medialcanthuscel said:


> u are lucky that you don't live in italy



ste bastarde


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (May 10, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099


I got only this once. ONCE
It is gigachad or death boyos


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 10, 2020)

what a faggot
when you see foids are already into you whats the point of keep saying to them how beatiful/hot they are, you are just inflating their already high egos making them think their ugly ass deserves chads


----------



## Htobrother (May 10, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Want to be a sex god tbh


Playboy


Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099


I want to get inthem cheeks


Ramzes said:


> She’s ugly I also get messages like that from girls that are my psl -2
> fucking landwhale if this is what muricans like then lol


Coping hard bro


fonzee98 said:


> what a faggot
> when you see foids are already into you whats the point of keep saying to them how beatiful/hot they are, you are just inflating their already high egos making them think their ugly ass deserves chads


Wtf do you think she ugly bro?


PubertyMaxxer said:


> You're like 4.5, cant believe it


Psl doesn’t mean shit only females eyes and what they think


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 10, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Post pics of chad fish


I am you


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (May 10, 2020)

Saiyan is not a 4.5 jlol @ the coping jealous bitter ethnics here.


----------



## Chad1212 (May 10, 2020)

Most of the females are mad at me or they demand more pictures of me because they think that Iam catfishing them

Indeed Iam a chad


----------



## Deleted member 5701 (May 10, 2020)

I unironically receive messages like this quite frequently JFL it's over for you ugly faggots


----------



## uglymofo (May 10, 2020)

relevant


----------



## Arkantos (May 10, 2020)

rope


----------



## GigaMog (May 17, 2020)

uglymofo said:


> relevant




I can’t see the image


Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


I want to make sure I understand because I skim read this thread the first time. Those messages from Sy were not to a chad fish, they were to you, using actual pictures of yourself but with a different location, right? 
If that’s so, can I see what other pictures of yourself you were using please? If you want to avoid another warning for bragging you could message them to me.


----------



## Davidjolski (May 17, 2020)

Wtf she's fat how is that hot???


----------



## Alexanderr (May 17, 2020)

Fuck.... Why isn't this me?


----------



## DrOtaku (May 18, 2020)

Saiyan said:


> View attachment 297100
> 
> View attachment 297101
> 
> View attachment 297099


post your pics or Fag


----------



## Deleted member 616 (May 18, 2020)

So, did you fuck her OP?


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (May 18, 2020)

its over


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 18, 2020)

This entire fucking thread was suifuel for me > ITS OVERRRR


----------



## SupremeDream (May 22, 2020)

Native said:


> This entire fucking thread was suifuel for me > ITS OVERRRR


JFL at us for not being attractive white men


----------



## Weed (May 22, 2020)

She looks like a landwhale but photoshopped to be skinnier, ya feel?


Saiyan said:


> View attachment 298352


Niigga looks like some NPC robot from a movie or som2 shit


----------

